# Zack Hemsey Interview



## choc0thrax (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.slashfilm.com/inception-trai ... -profiled/

Already kinda breaking my 5000 posts break from from posting but thought this was an interesting interview.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 19, 2017)

All he used was Logic and some plugins? Genius!


----------



## willbedford (Nov 19, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> All he used was Logic and some plugins? Genius!


Yes - he used a DAW and sample libraries, like almost every modern composer.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 19, 2017)

willbedford said:


> Yes - he used a DAW and sample libraries, like almost every modern composer.



So the reality of it is that anyone can make it in today’s industry if they use the same tools as the other guys. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## desert (Nov 19, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> So the reality of it is that anyone can make it in today’s industry if they use the same tools as the other guys. Thanks for the advice!


That's like saying an artist can make it just by using a paintbrush and paper like the "other guys"


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 20, 2017)

desert said:


> That's like saying an artist can make it just by using a paintbrush and paper like the "other guys"



Well, it’s true. Zack is living proof that a DAW, plugins, and creativity are all that is needed to create a career in trailer Music.

We now have someone to emulate who is a working class composer with the same tools we have! No more chasing after orchestral players in LA or Europe, or spending hundreds of hours trying to sound like a “real” orchestra. 

The precedent has been set.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 20, 2017)

Ha^

Braahhhmmm


----------



## desert (Nov 20, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Well, it’s true. Zack is living proof that a DAW, plugins, and creativity are all that is needed to create a career in trailer Music.
> 
> We now have someone to emulate who is a working class composer with the same tools we have! No more chasing after orchestral players in LA or Europe, or spending hundreds of hours trying to sound like a “real” orchestra.
> 
> The precedent has been set.


Pretty sure Zack wasn't the first to create music from normal tools. wtf


----------



## Desire Inspires (Nov 20, 2017)

desert said:


> Pretty sure Zack wasn't the first to create music from normal tools. wtf



Come on, no need to downplay his influence. Give him his props. He did well and is an inspiration for many.


----------



## Guffy (Dec 2, 2017)

Desire Inspires said:


> Well, it’s true. Zack is living proof that a DAW, plugins, and creativity are all that is needed to create a career in trailer Music.
> 
> We now have someone to emulate who is a working class composer with the same tools we have! No more chasing after orchestral players in LA or Europe, or spending hundreds of hours trying to sound like a “real” orchestra.
> 
> The precedent has been set.


You could've 'emulated' him 7 years ago. Finally?
And there's a bunch of trailer music composers that has had big success using the same tools as the rest of us


----------

